# Neighbor shot my dog!



## TheBudMan (Jan 27, 2008)

My neighbor who lives less then 100' from me shot my dog. I was working on the yard when she got out. Not 2 minutes later while talking to my other neighbor i heard a 22 or air rifle from across the st. I turned and my dog was yelping and running in my direction cowwering in the rearI insantly saw the hole._ I went right over and ofcourse he didn't do it. Took to vet he checked her over and gave her pain meds. In the night she got worse runs almost black in color, NOT GOOD. Went back to vet they got her now and will know more later. What would you fellow dog owners due about this here situation with the neighbor. Any input would be great, but please try and keep it serious not in the mood for jokes at the moment._
_Thank You,_
_Bud_


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

I would have definetly called the cops. To either come get the guy or to stop me from killing him!! Some neighbor, thats just BS.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

First thing to do before anything else is file a police report noting exact times/dates etc. Regardless of what anyone else believes it is against the law to shot a trespassing dog...unless the dog is physically attacking.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Call the Police...


----------



## TheBudMan (Jan 27, 2008)

Plan on calling the police when i get more info from the vet. Can't prove it but i kmow where the dog came running from seconds after the shot. OH i KNOW who did it and yes bs all the way. I feel like going balistic on his a... but save that for later.
Bud


----------



## TheBudMan (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a question what can the police accually do? Now honestly.
Bud


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Your other neighbor should be able to witness to the shot and area the dog came from. Call the cops! The longer you wait the less likelihood of evidence ect...


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

I would call the cops for sure even now if you did'nt do it right off the bat to aleast get a police report wrote up. I hope everything comes out good for your pup.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

If you file a report with little hope of results, you just documented you have something against your neighbor. Should that neighbor have some bad luck such as vandilism they will look at you.


----------



## TheBudMan (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info all of you it is greatly appreciated.
Bud


----------



## happy bird hunter (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dog being shot. I hope everything turns out well for both of you. The Michigan Hunting Dog Federation has a Don't Shoot my dog program. What it does is will award up to $1000.00 to person or persons who will testify and help convict the shooter of the dog. If you would like more information PM me and I will get you the information on how it works.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

The issue should be first taken to the police immediately. They are the ones who should interview and gather evidence. Now having said that, some jurisdictions are busy and undermanned. I know, where I am from, that type of thing would be taken very seriously. If not there are ways to deal with nut cases like that.


----------



## TheBudMan (Jan 27, 2008)

She passed away, the vet did every thing he could. Can,t describe the way i feel at the moment.The vet verified it was a 22 caliber. BEYOND MAD at the moment.
Bud


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. I don't know what I'd do if that happened to my dog.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Get the police the ASPCA (even though i hate those people they can help you now) and get a lawyer. Consult the lawyer about your chances with this and then pursue it. That is a crime and can be a serious crime. I feel for you losing your dog and I commend you on keeping your cool with the situation 

Ganzer


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

If your in the right call the Cops
Then a Lawyer,
then the news stations,animal rights groups
Be loud and don't let it rest.

On the other hand

Without knowing both sides of the story,
I am assuming your neighbor hasn't had issues in the past with your dog,
Is this a one time deal?
Your dog got out and he shot it..right?
Or is the dog always getting out,
crappin in the neighbor yard,
chasing livestock maybe,
Has the neighbor filed reports on you dog in the past?
Has he mentioned to you that he would shoot your dog if it got out again?

Not callin you out or anything,
just hearin one side of the issue so far...


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please call the police and have your other neighbor testify to what they saw or heard. 
A cruelty to animlas charge is in order.

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The vet sent the dog home ?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Sorry for your loss..Why did the Vet send both of you home after you first took her in?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well if it was you neighbor that shot the dog he has a few charges faces him including animal cruelty, discharge of a firearm within a safety zone possible ordinance violations etc. But you need to act quickly. Did the vet save the bullet for you or was it thrown away? That alone can prove if he shot the dog or not. Don't wait act now 

Ganzer


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I didn't read the whole thread , just the first page.
Sorry for your loss.

I've been through this before.

You should have called 911 as soon as it happened. Then they would have it on record and would have instructed you to take the dog to the vet , and call them back when you got home.

Shooting a dog is a felony that carries a 4 year sentence.
The bad thing is that the DA usually won't prosecute unless you actually saw who pulled the trigger.
You could take the guy to civil court , but then he has the right to an attorney , which might make it tough to prove your case.
If you take them to small claims court , they cannot have an atorney. And neither can you. So , you have to do the work. Summons witnesses ( including the police ) , pay to have papers served , etc. Do your homework , prove your case , and you'll win.

You should have called the police as they may have been able to back-track the bloodtrail to it's point of origin ( neighbors yard ) , maybe found a shell casing , got the guy to admit it before he had a chance to come up with a story , confiscated the gun , did a ballistics test , etc.

The State Police did all this for me and it cost the guy $1800. I didn't quite present my case well enough or it would have been more.

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

file a police report immediately!! get them to get a statement from your neighbor and you vet. save the slug the vet got from your pup(sory not you but get the cops to collect it for the vet)inform the police of the direction the dog came home from yelping and voice your susspicions of the suspected person(s). they should then be able to get a warrant and search for the firearm. sory for your lose but good luck.:sad:


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

Sry about ur los bud but you should keep a closer eye on your dog might not have happened.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss. Im glad you called the police. It does seem also that it would be illegal for him to discharge a weapon in a trailer park.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

See if the police will file charges of animal cruelty against the shooter. Take him to court for civil damages.


----------



## arrigo1 (Nov 16, 2007)

First and foremost, I am terribly sorry for your loss and I commend you on your restraint. If the same happened to me, I gaurantee I would have only made the situation worse and would be facing far more serious charges than your neighbor, i.e. assault w/ a deadly weapon. 
Hopefully the police and DA will take this issue seriously and prosecute this a-hole to the fullest extent of the law. Unfortunately, not everyone loves our furry family members as much as the people on this site. Without an eyewitness, an unsympathetic DA may not be willing dedicate the resources necessary to acheiving justice. If this is the case, I would recommend that you enlist the support of your local animal rights groups and pro-sportsman organizations (an unlikely combination) to put pressure on the DA and local politicians.
The problem is that it only takes one dog-hater on a jury who believes that your neighbor was justified because your dog was "trespassing". Therefore, I would also suggest finding an attorney and filing a civil suit since the required standard of proof is far less than in criminal preceedings (remember OJ Simpson).
Whatever path you chose, I wish you the best of luck and feel for you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry for you loss. For sure contact the Humane Society, this idiot has to be brought to some kind of justice!!!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.......DONT GIVE UP!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your dog, that's a tough thing to have happen.

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if you file a civil suit as well and win a judgement, good luck collecting. I'm pretty sure the individual really doesn't have any assets if he's living in a trailer park.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

That's awful, Budman...I'm terribly sorry to hear you lost your little buddy!


----------



## fowl-play (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

A couple more suggestions - After the police report, and hopefully subsequent arrests/citations, send a copy of all negative documents to his employer, or any organizations he might be a part of. Also, write a letter to the editor in the local newspaper, and contact any and all news agencies.

I would make every legal effort to make this event have as negative an impact on his life as possible, as well as let as many people know what can happen if they were to harm someone's pet, maybe to prevent it in the future.

There was a case a while back around here where a guy shot a neighbors dog. All the media outlets picked it up, and needless to say this guy became public enemy #1 in many people's eyes.


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Know of a guy that got into quite a bit of trouble for accidentally shooting a dog. Doesn't sound like this was an accident, and more than one law may have been broken. Worth looking into. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your best friend. I too would have a hard time not getting my own revenge on someone, had they shot my dog. I hope they prosecute this guy to the fullest! Also, I agree with the person that said to get this guys name out to the media. If you can't get him arrested, the least you can do is let everyone know what kind of person he is.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

fishergirltc said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your best friend. I too would have a hard time not getting my own revenge on someone, had they shot my dog. I hope they prosecute this guy to the fullest! Also, I agree with the person that said to get this guys name out to the media. If you can't get him arrested, the least you can do is let everyone know what kind of person he is.


 
Make darn sure he is guilty first or you could be the one getting sued for defamation. I never saw where an eyewitness saw him shoot the dog so be careful before you go getting yourself into trouble as well

Ganzer


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

Had the same thing happen last week while up at my cottage. I feel your pain. I did call the police and filed a report. Again no eyewittness so it was my word against his. It is the only house on the other side of the street. I was in the yard when I heard on 22 go off and the dog yelping. I ran to his back yard called for the dog but my wife yelled he was already home. I went to tend the dog while my wife went to confront the SOB. His wife came out and stated they were both in the house and didn't know what happened. The coward woldn't even come out. The cop did interview him for about 25 min. but no confession so no tickets nothing. I still am glad I called but dissapointed in no arrest. PS my dog is fine. He was very lucky. Bullet went between left shoulder and rib cage. No physical damage. I tended him myself and so far no sign of infetion. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

arrigo1 said:


> First and foremost, I am terribly sorry for your loss and I commend you on your restraint. If the same happened to me, I gaurantee I would have only made the situation worse and would be facing far more serious charges than your neighbor, i.e. assault w/ a deadly weapon.
> Hopefully the police and DA will take this issue seriously and prosecute this a-hole to the fullest extent of the law. Unfortunately, not everyone loves our furry family members as much as the people on this site. Without an eyewitness, an unsympathetic DA may not be willing dedicate the resources necessary to acheiving justice. If this is the case, I would recommend that you enlist the support of your local animal rights groups and pro-sportsman organizations (an unlikely combination) to put pressure on the DA and local politicians.
> The problem is that it only takes one dog-hater on a jury who believes that your neighbor was justified because your dog was "trespassing". Therefore, I would also suggest finding an attorney and filing a civil suit since the required standard of proof is far less than in criminal preceedings (remember OJ Simpson).
> Whatever path you chose, I wish you the best of luck and feel for you in your time of sorrow.


I dont mean to hijack this thread but I just have to point out that commdnts like this are the reason that we as sportsmen are constantly under attack. Sorry for your loss budman but do not enlist animal rights groups. They are not in anyway friends of sportsmen and this story would turn into "hunter shoots neighbors dog" does that sound like something we all want just so we can get justice. Call the police and press charges but please dont turn this idiot that shot your dog into a hunter on the news. if you support the enemy in anyway you are the enemy. Again sorry for your loss and I hope the police can help you or since I havent finished this thread hope that they already have. but I just had to pipe in.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I am so sorry.......I just can't find any words after reading this.......please let us know what happens next......


----------



## arrigo1 (Nov 16, 2007)

duckhunter382 said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread but I just have to point out that commdnts like this are the reason that we as sportsmen are constantly under attack. Sorry for your loss budman but do not enlist animal rights groups. They are not in anyway friends of sportsmen and this story would turn into "hunter shoots neighbors dog" does that sound like something we all want just so we can get justice. Call the police and press charges but please dont turn this idiot that shot your dog into a hunter on the news. if you support the enemy in anyway you are the enemy. Again sorry for your loss and I hope the police can help you or since I havent finished this thread hope that they already have. but I just had to pipe in.


I too do not want to hijack this thread, so I will respond and be done. Duckhunter, you bring up a valid point point and I agree that the last thing anyone wants is for this to be turned into PETA propaganda. However, there are less wacko folks out there such as the humane society and animal rescue groups who truely care more about animals than their image who could make very good political allies.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

arrigo1 said:


> However, there are less wacko folks out there such as the humane society and animal rescue groups who truely care more about animals than their image who could make very good political allies.


arrigo1 you couldn't be more wrong please read this link about the humane society they are worse than peta,they are wolves in sheeps clothing.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234793&highlight=hsus


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

The HSUS has nothing to do with your local shelter, or local humane society.

The locals may not be pro-hunting............ but they are not political organizations whose sole purpose is to lobby against hunting and fishing. Many animals are saved by the local groups.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. You are doing the right thing to make this guy accountable. 

It is too bad that some people here see the need to cite completely irrelevant factual scenarios and say you somehow deserved this. Ignore their nonsense. :nono: Under the facts you have given, your pup in no way deserved this. 

There is a BIG difference between (1) a dog wandering into a neighbor's yard and (2) a dog chasing livestock, raiding chicken coops, or threatening human safety. :tdo12:


----------

